# Almost got it right.



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, payday is Friday and I was waiting to get one till I had the cash. Now I think I will pass. I want something to set my saw for Segmented turnings and if this is not accurate it is better to wait. Maybe Wixley will add a locking knob.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Wixey Protractor does have a some sort of tightening slide or latch but it's joke.
http://s336.photobucket.com/albums/n328/erojo/SPKS/?action=view&current=lock.jpg
I don't understand these *** companies . how hard is it to put a fracking locking knob that locks.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

0.1- 0.3 inaccuracy is just difference between using putty or not on crown moldings but on picture framing it's fire wood.
But my 3 star is based on the fact that they place a large locking knob on this giving the impression that it locks down but it's just for show that's all.
Obviously $15 dollars is not even two decent margaritas these days but as a consumer we can't keep accepting this kind of misconceptions and going along with good enough attitude.

Thanks for the link. Good old analog.


----------

